# help needed. my life is hell



## Muneeb Abbas (Apr 11, 2016)

hi my name is Muneeb Abbas. i am 24. i have been experiencing anxiety since 2011. its not been easy. had to drop out of school and then started working then had to stop working again. after a while i was bettter. then it all started. i started more alcohol consumption. i was always fine but after a while when the consumption increases. whenever i drink i have bloating. and burping like all the time. always have this indisgestion feeling that nothing is being digested. i smoke so when i smoke especially in the morning my gag reflux is so sensitive that i start vomiting and burping. i tried giving up alcohol and when i took some time off of it the feeling and symptoms i have lessened. might it be GERD? and yes when i have this feeling i feel anxious and have panic attacks also have mucus problem and there is always a feeling in the throat that there is something and i have to swallow just swallow with nothing in mouth and then i burp. i used to be an athlete i never had these problems and now its like i am some disabled guy good for nothing, please someone help me. my whole life and career is on stake.


----------



## WillowRaven (Apr 14, 2016)

That sounds incredibly frustrating to have to live with. Have you been able to talk to a doctor about how you've been feeling lately? There are some tests they can do that look at the esophagus more closely. Most articles I've read on GERD also suggest staying away from alcohol as it can make it worse, but a doctor would be able to give you some more information. I truly hope you are able to find some peace of mind in dealing with something so distressing!


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Stay away from alcohol and smoke is my advice.


----------



## SamanthaK (Mar 1, 2017)

Try some Prilosec OTC for 14 days and see if you improve. See your dr as well.


----------



## shopfang (Oct 15, 2017)

Stop alcohol and smoking. These 2 things can damage your body permanently.


----------

